# 3.73 vs 4.10 rear end



## FarmerCline

I'm looking into buying a new Dodge 3500 cab and chassis with Cummins and 6 speed manual. I'm unsure of which rear end would be better for my use, the 3.73 or 4.10? I am buying this truck to pull gooseneck trailer loads of hay but truck would also end up being a daily driver as well. I imagine the 4.10 would be better for pulling heavy loads but the amount of time I would actually be pulling a loaded trailer would be relatively low compared to the time of it being driven for daily use. I need to be able to regularly run 70-80 mph down the road without turning too high of rpms when not towing but at the same time when I am towing a heavy load be able to pull a hill at a respectable speed. Which would be my best option?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

What's the trailer tow rating for each axle ratio? That info should be in the sales lit. If the weight of your loaded 5th wheel exceeds the tow rating with the 3.73, you'll have to go with the 4.10. If it doesn't, the 3.73 will provide better fuel economy, longer engine life, etc. This decision should already be made for you based on trailer weight.

Gary

P.S. If the weight of your loaded 5th wheel exceeds the tow rating with the 4.10 ratio, you need a bigger truck.


----------



## Bonfire

My C&C with the 3.73 turns about 2400 r's in wobble gear runnin 80.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

I just Googled Dodge pickup towing capacities. According to the website I visited, The Ram 3500 isn't available in a chassis cab. Chassis cabs are 4500, 5500 etc. And the available axle ratios are higher than 3.73 or 4.10. They're 4.44 and even higher. Another thing I noticed: trailer towing capacity is much higher with an automatic tranny.

Gary


----------



## deadmoose

Old Dodge or new Ram?


----------



## mlappin

Several guys at the VFW have Cummins, a couple with the 4.10's hate em for the lousy fuel milage.


----------



## FarmerCline

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I just Googled Dodge pickup towing capacities. According to the website I visited, The Ram 3500 isn't available in a chassis cab. Chassis cabs are 4500, 5500 etc. And the available axle ratios are higher than 3.73 or 4.10. They're 4.44 and even higher. Another thing I noticed: trailer towing capacity is much higher with an automatic tranny.
> 
> Gary


 The 3500 is available in a cab and chassis.....I sat in one today. Looking at the towing capacity on the Dodge website is enough to make a persons head hurt trying to figure it out.....for example a 3500 dually pickup with 4.10 is rated to tow 29,000 pounds while the 3500 cab and chassis with 4.10 is only rated to tow 22,000 pounds. If the pickup can tow that much I see no reason the cab and chassis can't.....of course I'm not going to be hauling 29,000 pounds anyway. You do seem to be correct that the auto is rated for towing more than the manual.

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/?section=chassis_cab


----------



## Lewis Ranch

With a single axle semi you won't have to worry about that weight rating.. If you do go with the dodge them new automatics are just as nice if not better than the manual.


----------



## ANewman

The 4.10 will definitely pull better but when running down the interstate with no trailer you'll wish you had a higher gear. Guess you could get the lower gear then add a Gear Vendors Overdrive unit.


----------



## FarmerCline

Lewis Ranch said:


> With a single axle semi you won't have to worry about that weight rating.. If you do go with the dodge them new automatics are just as nice if not better than the manual.


 I can't drive a single axle semi around town or haul stuff around on the back. No doubt the new automatics are good.....it just comes down to the simple fact that I much prefer to dive a manual.....especially if hauling a load.


----------



## Vol

I have had both gears and I definitely prefer the 3.73....and I get along just fine with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Considering how diesels make all their torque "off clutch" at low RPM, 3.73's will be fine, unless it adversely affects your legal GCWR (if you care about GCWR)

On edit: and it does adversely affect GCWR. Looks like the Aisin transmission is a big boost to GCWR, adding up to 5,000lbs of towing!!

Those are some amazing tow ratings. A 3500 4x4 diesel with a legal GCWR of 39,000lbs! Impressive.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

I run 3.73 in my dmax with a double overdrive of .61. I pull around 38000 gross and travle through the mountains of wv just fine. In ohio we have hils and flat ground. Cant complain with how were set up.


----------



## bluefarmer

Dodge detunes their manual transmission trucks, because they can't control the emissions like they can with a automatic


----------



## Gearclash

I have a '99 Dodge Cummins with a 5 speed manual and a 3.54 rear. Couldn't give me a 4.10. With the 3.54 I can run 55-60mph loaded heavy in 4th gear, which avoids using the weaker overdrive top gear and keeps the little 5.9 in the power sweet spot.


----------



## JD3430

Dodge's truck lineup is kind of strange

Diesel 3500 pickup has higher max tow ratings than diesel 5500 chassis & cab.


----------



## Bonfire

bluefarmer said:


> Dodge detunes their manual transmission trucks, because they can't control the emissions like they can with a automatic


And the clutch and dual mass flywheel won't hold up. I ended up putting a South Bend dual disk clutch in mine.


----------



## JD3430

FarmerCline said:


> The 3500 is available in a cab and chassis.....I sat in one today. Looking at the towing capacity on the Dodge website is enough to make a persons head hurt trying to figure it out.....for example a 3500 dually pickup with 4.10 is rated to tow 29,000 pounds while the 3500 cab and chassis with 4.10 is only rated to tow 22,000 pounds. If the pickup can tow that much I see no reason the cab and chassis can't.....of course I'm not going to be hauling 29,000 pounds anyway. You do seem to be correct that the auto is rated for towing more than the manual.
> 
> http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/?section=chassis_cab


A little more of a hassle, but what you could do is buy the pickup with the higher GCW rating, remove dually bed, sell it for $2,000 and replace it with a steel/aluminum flatbed. A pickup bed is 'bout as useless as teets on a bull for me.

If Dodge is going to rate a pickup with a GCWR like that, might as well go that way and spend less money, too.


----------



## MDill

My 2005 Dodge 3500 has 4.10s and I wish it didn't, with the 6 speed (NV5600) and a Cummins you just don't need to make up low end grunt with gearing like on a gas truck. 
I haul a lot of hay on town and state roads with it, and it does great when the speed limit is 40 or 50mph. But get on a major highway where the speed limit is 65 or 70 and it just doesn't have the legs to keep up with fast traffic without revving the piss out of it. I can travel 65 without really running the RPMs too high but 75 is the absolute max, and that is up there, I wouldn't run at 75 wicked long!
My old 99 auto has 3.55s and I really wish my 1 ton did too. My brothers 2500 has a G56 and very high gears, 3.28s I want to say, with a 6.7 Cummins and it doesn't lack any power at all. His truck is way nicer to take on the highway since it'll just plug along in 6th gear doing 75 comfortably.


----------



## LaneFarms

Can't say about a ram but I have 410 in my ford cab and chassis and wouldn't want anything else. My father has a 05 dodge with Cummins and auto and it has a hard time pulling off loaded.


----------



## JD3430

I have 4.88's in my 550. 4.30's way better......


----------



## JD3430

LaneFarms said:


> Can't say about a ram but I have 410 in my ford cab and chassis and wouldn't want anything else. My father has a 05 dodge with Cummins and auto and it has a hard time pulling off loaded.


What you're probably feeling there with the '05 Dodge is that when you first pull out with an auto and a heavy load, is that the torque converter doesn't lock in first gear. The TC in older transmissions wouldn't lock until OD! Then better auto transmissions were developed that more resemble a small Allison-type transmission. They would lock the TC in gears 2-6. This makes the automatic more like a manual transmission, plus it allows downshifting and locking of the TC more like a manual transmission. 
The newer automatic transmissions are excellent. They automatically shift, but they lock their clutches like a manual transmission and they downshift to give you that engine braking feel when stopping a heavy load. 
First gear remains unlocked so the truck won't stall when you come to a stop.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> What you're probably feeling there with the '05 Dodge is that when you first pull out with an auto and a heavy load, is that the torque converter doesn't lock in first gear. The TC in older transmissions wouldn't lock until OD! Then better auto transmissions were developed that more resemble a small Allison-type transmission. They would lock the TC in gears 2-6. This makes the automatic more like a manual transmission, plus it allows downshifting and locking of the TC more like a manual transmission.
> The newer automatic transmissions are excellent. They automatically shift, but they lock their clutches like a manual transmission and they downshift to give you that engine braking feel when stopping a heavy load.
> First gear remains unlocked so the truck won't stall when you come to a stop.


Yes and if you get a Chevy it wont kind of work like an Allison-type it will be an Allison


----------



## mlappin

Bonfire said:


> And the clutch and dual mass flywheel won't hold up. I ended up putting a South Bend dual disk clutch in mine.


Good stuff there, I can be at South Bend Clutch in about 25 minutes, have em rebuild all the farm stuff.


----------



## Dill

When my clutch crapped out I went with a big single from TN Clutch. Really happy with their service. I had mouse nests full of hay on the pressure plate. The first clutch change is expensive with the new flywheel. I do get some droning now without the dual mass but the clutch works much better.


----------



## MtnHerd

If you are not pulling much I would go with the 3:73. My dad has 99 Cummings with 4:10 and 5 speed manual and it does great in the mountains around here, but if you ever drop off the mountain and hit interstate you wished you had a couple of more gears. I have a 03 Duramax with Allison 5 speed with 4:10 and it does well both places due to better gear spacing. I wouldn't want anything other than 4:10 for as much as we pull, but with the amount of power the new Cummins puts out and not towing all the time, I would go 3:73 without hesitation.


----------



## DYNOBOB

I'd definitely go with 3.73. With the 6sp you can always grab a lower gear towing heavy. If you planned to add 35s or 37s then maybe I'd get 4.10. I have 3.73 in my Cummins megacab.


----------



## mx113

I had a 2012 4500 cab and chassis truck and traded it for a 2014 3500 standard dually. I would never recommend anyone buy a cab and chassis truck after owning both. The cab and chassis trucks are seriously detuned and you will be able to tell a big difference when towing. Either will get the job done, but I'll never go back to a ram c&c. I had a 4.88 aisen in the 4500 and now have a 3.73 aisen in the 3500. 4.88 was nice on the farm, but was terrible out on the road. It revved like crazy just trying to run interstate speeds. The 3.73 is just right as far as I am concerned. I also have a 2013 with a 3.42 manual. It is a great truck, but again ram detunes the manual transmission trucks and you can tell the difference. Again any of the combos will get the job done, but my recommendation would be a standard dually w/ aisen 3.73. Just one mans opinion, but I have tried several setups.


----------



## socohay

2011 dodge ram 3500 4x4 with 3.73 here for work and i mean work. From the flats to the mountain pass, i have not been able to bog it down yet. Was not real confident in automatic transmission at first, but it has earned my confidence. We haul everything from cattle to hay to equipment. Have pushed it right to edge of max load and it flat gets the job done. Empty will get out and cover ground, only limiting factor is speed limit and fuel consumption budget!


----------



## JD3430

socohay said:


> 2011 dodge ram 3500 4x4 with 3.73 here for work and i mean work. From the flats to the mountain pass, i have not been able to bog it down yet. Was not real confident in automatic transmission at first, but it has earned my confidence. We haul everything from cattle to hay to equipment. Have pushed it right to edge of max load and it flat gets the job done. Empty will get out and cover ground, only limiting factor is speed limit and fuel consumption budget!


Im listening to your comments closely. I have looked at the Dodge towing specs-impressive.

One thing I cant understand is why the 3500 pickup has a higher tow rating than the 5500 cab chassis built to the hilt.

Looks like a 3500 pickup can be equipped to a GCWR of 39,000lbs.

Thats amazing.

I cant understand how this can be done with 4.10 rears versus a 5500 with 4.88 rears.


----------

